# Hostels...which one's better?



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

hey I was just wondering how the hostel's were at fatima jinnah and army...or just which one's are nice? i heard aga khan had the best...#confused


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Aga Khan hostels are the nicest in the country but they are in a different class. Otherwise hostels are pretty disgusting in regular government sector, not just from a foreigners perspective, but even for locals. I know many first year students from Lahore when they came to the RMC hostel they were so disgusted with the bathrooms they took the 4 hour ride back to Lahore just to use their home bathroom hah.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Lahore medical college supposedly has really nice hostels. It's probably true about the Aga Khan hostels but I haven't seen them myself. The shifa hostels are nothing impressive... better to avoid them.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

#eek wow. whatever i guess thats the price to pay for shaving off 6 extra years of humanities off of your life #yes


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Your not shaving anything off by coming to Pakistan, trust me =) I have personally seen Aga Khan apartments though. They give preference to foreigners and people outside Karachi for the best rooms in their hostels. They are open, ie the hallways are on the outside like a motel. They have ethernet jacks I believe. They were also semi furnished I think.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i've heard...my cousin goes there. i guess that's their consolation prize for working your butt off to get in there!


----------

